# Atlas TH54 10" x 54" metal lathe - well restored, extras - $3100



## Choiliefan (Jul 26, 2020)

Atlas TH54 10" x 54" metal lathe - well restored, extras - tools -...
					

Selling my beloved Atlas lathe. I bought this machine about 3 years ago and learned a lot about...



					greensboro.craigslist.org


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 26, 2020)

waaay overpriced


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 26, 2020)

It is the large handles that make it!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 26, 2020)

This is your classic case of "lipstick on a pig". (No offense intended to those who may own an Atlas). That's a $1000 lathe (if that) on its best day.


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 26, 2020)

Serious question...is “Stump Fabrication” = “Stumpy Nubs” on Youtube??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjtoombs (Jul 26, 2020)

vtcnc said:


> Serious question...is “Stump Fabrication” = “Stumpy Nubs” on Youtube??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't think so.  I've never seen that lathe on a video and I've never seen him do any metalwork, other than sharpening woodworking tools.  Also, he's in Michigan, and this lathe is in North Carolina.


----------



## Nigel123 (Jul 27, 2020)

I have owned a lathe for many years and have never laid a chuck or anything for that matter on the the ways of a lathe
Just goes against the grain


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jul 27, 2020)

The big handles are nice but it looks like the carriage doesn't move very far......lol handle is looks to long to clear the cross feed handle....lol


----------



## Choiliefan (Jul 27, 2020)

Here's a slightly better view of his carriage for posterior's sake:


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 27, 2020)

I knew I recognized this lathe. It was the windshield wiper motor on the leadscrew and the quick change build that gave it away for me.






And he is a member on H-M. @Stump Fabrication


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 27, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> This is your classic case of "lipstick on a pig". (No offense intended to those who may own an Atlas). That's a $1000 lathe (if that) on its best day.


Hey! I resemble that!  But as an Atlas owner, I have to reluctantly agree. With the custom add-ons, it's worth more than $1,000 for sure. But the new owner asking for $3,100 is out of line. If he could advertise it as a former YouTube start then that might get him a premium! ;-)

I guess the other thing we don't know is what is included for tooling.


----------



## Choiliefan (Jul 27, 2020)

Those proportionately huge modern handwheels kill it for me.
Without them I could almost live with it IF it wasn't so very overpriced.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 27, 2020)

I remember this lathe from a CL ad posted on here ages ago - the DIY QCGB makes it stand out.


----------

